# Pricing??



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey guys, imma brand new start up & im slowly starting to get customers, my question is, how do u go about pricing? i just gave a quote with an option of buying the blanks from me, no mark up, same exact price i get it for, which in this case was around $4.86 & the quantity was 30shirts with a printing price of $5.00 per shirt, basic design, Black plastisol Front & Back on pink shirts, TOTAL came around $300 for 30 shirts..is that a good price? too much? cheap?..Thanx for your time!


----------



## btwice (Mar 20, 2011)

First thing, you paying to much for your shirts. You need to start buying tshirts from places like Sanmar. If you have a sale tax ID.


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

if i buy bulk it gets cheaper, but Sanmar, are they in Hawaii?..but back too the subject, what u think about my pricing?


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow..a 168 views & the only person that had a comment had nothing to do with my question or the damn subject! smh! Lmao!


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

speshoot said:


> Wow..a 168 views & the only person that had a comment had nothing to do with my question or the damn subject! smh! Lmao!


OK, there's a long and a short answer to this. Pricing depends on a lot of different variables. The cost of blank shirts is one of them as the reply to your post suggested. The time it takes to setup a job, to print the job, the amount of electricity and/or gas used, the number of employees (man hours), the type of ink used, the amount of ink used etc. etc. etc. 

What I'm trying to say is, every screen printer across the world will have a different pricing structure. The cost to produce the same product will depend on the variables involved. You might have a single station press and cure your shirts with a heat gun or flash dryer. The guy down the road might have a 12 colour auto and a 30ft gas dryer!


----------



## javajoe (Jun 23, 2010)

Add *total materials costs* 
(shirt, vinyl, ink, transfer paper, etc)
to your *total direct labor costs *
(Hourly [desired] wage x Time Invested)

plus *Desired Profit*. 
(Percentage partly depends in # of units purchased)

And, for accuracy, be sure to include an appropriate proportion of your 
*total manufacturing overhead costs* 
(Rent, utilities, etc) 

It is common in the Industry to 'throw in' the Design Time involved when the Client Purchased your minimum amount of Product. With Single, Custom orders, it all too easy for the Creator to overlook this Labor investment and take an unrealized hit in Revenue. 

ie; You're not really making what you thought you were (per unit or Hour).


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

speshoot said:


> the quantity was 30shirts with a printing price of $5.00 per shirt, basic design, Black plastisol Front & Back on pink shirts, TOTAL came around $300 for 30 shirts..is that a good price? too much? cheap?..Thanx for your time!



Considering it's a small run (30 shirts), I'd say $5 per shirt is the average price, 

For more shirts...let's say 200... many paces will do it for $2-3 per shirt.


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanx!..but what do u think about my question? as a buyer shall i say?..too high? cheap?


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanx! finally a straight answer! Lol!..$5 is a descent price?..even tho they're paying for the blank which is an additional $4.86?


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

so applying this answer to my initial question, i would say you're kinda implying that it might b cheap?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

speshoot said:


> so applying this answer to my initial question, i would say you're kinda implying that it might b cheap?



No, I don't think so, but maybe you bought some special type of t-shirt. 



$10 per shirt is above average for a normal shirt. I'd say average for 30 shirts is $8 per shirt.



You paid too much for the shirts.


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

TABOB said:


> I'd say average for 30 shirts is $8 per shirt..


$8 Tops, Flat rate?


----------



## Waiting (Feb 25, 2018)

I found a screen printer online with a price calculator. 30 white Gildan 5000s, size large, single color design front and back - $9.38 each.

You should find a few more screen printers with price calculators to get a real world idea of what's being charged. Google is your friend (sometimes).


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

No $8 is not flat rate...


A single shirt would probably cost $30


Most printers have a minimum quantity (usually 12 shirts), and they make around $5/shirt profit at that.


As quantity goes up, price goes down. Many screen printers are willing to go down to $2 profit per shirt if you order 250. 



Personally I can easily print 250 shirts in 2-3 hours on a manual press and a small dryer. So 250 shirts at $2 profit per shirt, would be $500. Not bad for 3 hours work.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The only way to price this is to figure out how long it will take, your cost to produce and how much you want to make an hour. Nobody can tell you if your price is too high or low. Only you can, well, and your customers if they walk on you or jump on you for orders. 

We price be several factors - 
Our cost of materials. We mark them up (yes the shirts too)
Shipping of said materials. We mark it up (yes, it is a profit center)
Hourly Rate: What we want to make an hour. One location is less that two locations which is less than 3 locations and so on. More colors means a higher price. 

So what do we sell for? Basic Gildan 2000 between $6 and $30. Big range but it depends on the order, the customer, frequency of that same design, etc. Now we don't do a lot for $30 but we don't do a lot for $6 either. But, that is our market, not yours. 

This might help you: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t741377.html 

So, having said all of that I would think you would want to do a marketing plan. I don't have a sample I want to share but doing one will help you out in the long run. 

Good Luck and keep banging at it.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Everyone’s pricing will differ. I’m going to guess your in Hawaii. That right there would raise the price. You never say what brand of shirt your using and say price paying is $4.86. For most basic T’s that’s too much for a legit company. For a garage pop up printer it’s still a little high. For 30 shirts 2 location only making $5 per shirt your not making much. 

30 shirt 2 location with a basic shirt I’d be $12. If I had a blank that cost $4.86 I’d be at $16. 

If one uses others pricing they may not be able to compete in their local market. They maybe over pricing themselves or barely making anything. Either way it’s a recipe for failure. I’ve played the pricing game. I now price to my structure. I make way more money while printing less, have more time to do maintenance, improvements, or other things to make more $$ or just enjoy something else I like doing. 

I see one says $2 a shirt 250 shirts =$500 in 3 hours. You have your customer contact, films, screen making and reclaiming, press setup.....ect. Then your downtime, overhead, equipment cost and repair

To the OP. If your using a basic T then you pricing maybe close but your paying way too much for blanks. If it’s a decent shirt then you maybe way under charging.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

sben763 said:


> I see one says $2 a shirt 250 shirts =$500 in 3 hours. You have your customer contact, films, screen making and reclaiming, press setup.....ect. Then your downtime, overhead, equipment cost and repair



That's me, and yes, the only reason i do screen printing is because is so cost effective. I only do bulk prints once or twice per week, 6-7 months of the year.

My average ink cost is $0.08 shirt, and that's 99% of the printing cost.

I don't reclaim the mesh. I simply rip it off the screen and put a new one on. They are not reclaimable anyway, as I heat press them instead of using emulsion. This method is much faster (2-3 minutes job).
I re-mesh 9 screens at a time with my homemade mesh stretcher. Just a big steel frame, based on a wall mounted bed I was given for free (saves space when not in use).

Press setup is non existent for a single color print. The off contact is set with foam pads and there is no registration to worry about. 

Equipment cost is an once off investment is screen printing, and no much to go wrong in a well build manual press.


I do 250 shirts in 3 hours easy, including drinking coffee while at it. I use fresh ink, known to work well on the mesh I'm using, in an air conditioned workspace... So there are no surprises.


My business model is not "print on demand" though. I simply print and sell in bulk. Some times I make $0 per shirt and some times I make $10. My average is $8 so I don't care.


Yes... that's $2,000 in 3 hours, Twice a week. But not many people can do what I do. It took me 4 years to set it up.


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

TABOB said:


> . Personally I can easily print 250 shirts in 2-3 hours on a manual press and a small dryer. So 250 shirts at $2 profit per shirt, would be $500. Not bad for 3 hours work.


just out of curiosity, what kind of equipment u got, if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Sure... I have fairly basic equipment.
I have one 6 station print press, and 2 fairly small dryers with an extended belts so they can take 5-6 shirts each.


The extended dryer belts are a time saver as the drying was a bottleneck. Now I can get one shirt every 45 seconds from each dryer.



I have a lot more equipment but that's all I use for screen-printing.


----------



## btwice (Mar 20, 2011)

Sanmar are on the internet. Daaaaaaa....ha ha


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

btwice said:


> Sanmar are on the internet. Daaaaaaa....ha ha


uhh Darr..besides the OBVIOUS.. whats NOT on the Internet...Duhhhh or Daaaaa is right! LOL!


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

TABOB said:


> Sure... I have fairly basic equipment.
> I have one 6 station print press, and 2 fairly small dryers with an extended belts so they can take 5-6 shirts each.
> 
> 
> ...


yea, my new equipment should b here by next week..right now im working with a no-name 4color/1 station press i bought of Ebay & flash dryer! Lol!


----------



## SlashX (Jun 5, 2018)

speshoot said:


> yea, my new equipment should b here by next week..right now im working with a no-name 4color/1 station press i bought of Ebay & flash dryer! Lol!


Is that machine any good?


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

SlashX said:


> Is that machine any good?


Yes!..if u just beginning its cheap & great, but as u start getting bigger u HAVE TO UPGRADE..u dont wanna paint a house with a toothbrush! Lol!


----------



## SlashX (Jun 5, 2018)

speshoot said:


> Yes!..if u just beginning its cheap & great, but as u start getting bigger u HAVE TO UPGRADE..u dont wanna paint a house with a toothbrush! Lol!


Yes, haha that's what I meant good for beginners.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

One station press is waste of time.
Putting the shirt on the pallet is time consuming, and even if you have somebody to help you, it is no use, as you only have one pallet.
I usually have a helping hand, and that's actually when the second dryer is fired up. I do all the screen printing myself, but my "employee", who's actually my friend for many years, does all the loading to the pallets, while I'm loading the previous 6 shirts onto the dryer. She is better than me at it, and she is enjoying taking a brake from the boring admin work I have her doing (drinking coffee and surfing the net mostly).


If I was doing shirts more often, I'd probably buy a 12 station press, but then I will also need more space for it and more dryers. 

I could easily do it, but then I'm not so sure how healthy this plastisol stuff is. So I think 2-3 hours 1-2 times a week is all I'm willing to risk. Plus I have other things to do.


----------



## Arkelis (Jul 6, 2018)

I use free software like Price perfect it does all the work and tells u how much of a deposit to take.Hope it helps.


----------



## anyiki (Oct 3, 2018)

TABOB said:


> No $8 is not flat rate...
> 
> 
> A single shirt would probably cost $30
> ...


you're an animal! sick


----------



## Manooti (Jul 21, 2018)

Arkelis said:


> I use free software like Price perfect it does all the work and tells u how much of a deposit to take.Hope it helps.



Where is this program? Cant find it. Is it spelled right? lol maybe im an idiot.. idk


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Manooti said:


> Where is this program? Cant find it. Is it spelled right? lol maybe im an idiot.. idk


Okay, I Googled that for you. Of course, the first result is something to do with real estate. So we can rule that one out.

But the SECOND result shows that somebody had a bit of a dyslexic memory: https://www.perfectprice.com/


----------

